
Luxembourg is first country to offer free mass transit to all - elorant
https://www.curbed.com/2018/12/7/18130999/luxembourg-free-mass-transit-traffic-cars
======
tomohawk
How is paid for by taxes "free"? Even if you don't use it, you're still paying
for it.

